# Patterns



## Chippygeoff (5 Feb 2014)

I am on a few scrollsaw forums in America and Australia and I often look up the pattern section on the forums but also recieve patterns via e-mail from several sources. I don't know about you but I find that most of the American patterns just do not fit in to the Uk scene, especially if you are like me and sell what you make, some of them just seem daft to me. I wonder what other members think.

You would think that people who design scroll saw patterns would also be scrollers but I am not so sure. I recently revcieved a new pattern I oprdered from America and could not believe. All the lines were thick black ones. I don't know if its just me but I have great difficulty following thick black lines, especially when they are nearly 3mm thick. When I design my own patterns I prefer a thin red line. I find this so easy to follow. What is the preference of other members. I love the Sheila Landry designs, she is a very good scroller and I have never had anything negative to say about her patterns.


----------



## finneyb (5 Feb 2014)

Chippygeoff":317suhwi said:


> most of the American patterns just do not fit in to the Uk scene, especially if you are like me and sell what you make, some of them just seem daft to me. I wonder what other members think.



Geoff,
I spend considerable time in the US and there is no doubt that their eye is different to the UK eye. When I have thought about it I wonder if its the extra space in the US - houses, cars, parking spaces etc are a lot bigger and they appear to be more rustic.

You see it in woodturning also - a lot of the US turners are moving to wood art while UK remains brown and round in a lot of cases. I went to a talk by the late Frank Sudol - a Canadian - he did Flames below. He said that he visited UK and his work was not readily accepted and accused UK turners of 'hiding behind the grain'. 





We see things we like in US, ornaments etc , but don't buy because we stand back and say it won't work in UK , so its not just you. 

Brian


----------



## john70 (6 Feb 2014)

Hello from John70, If you look on Steve Good,s website you will find nearly 300 free patterns all excellant ones. Steve has cut everyone of them and is a fine Scroller. There are lots of Pattern makers in the USA but because they are making FREE patterns for people like us they don,t have much time for Scrolling themselves. Where else can you send in a photo of someone and in a few hours or days there will be a pattern there for you for FREE. 
You won,t get that in the UK.If you ask them to make the Pattern in fine lines they will. Remember it is the Scroll Saw that cuts the wood not you ,you only hold it. I cut mine by hand and don,t have any problem.


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Feb 2014)

In fairness its a vast country and is not surprising that many of the patterns are aimed at the domestic market. I can't really see English scrollsaw designers making patterns of baseball, shark hunting, buffalo, moose or kangaroos.

Having said that, if you pick and choose a bit there are some fabulous patterns from the USA and as long as you avoid some of the more stereotype stuff there should be enough to keep your customers happy.

I agree about the Shelia Landry Designs, she has some brilliant stuff and very good instructions too.

Barry


----------



## ChrisR (6 Feb 2014)

Geoff.

I am with you on line thickness, the finer the better for me, I also find cutting to a shaded pattern more difficult than a single line.

I have viewed Sheila Landry patterns many times, but never tried one. Don’t know how to pay for them, exchange rate etc. :? 
I would not even consider using Paypal, far to many bad reports. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Feb 2014)

Chris, I think your comments about PayPal are a little harsh. I've been using PayPal for several years and have made a great many purchases without any problems whatsoever and have rarely heard of any bad reports. Their security is very good and I feel confident using their system and wish more companies would use them. But I guess some people may get problems from time to time.

I have had the odd phishing email supposed to be from PayPal (like most people) but then again I have lots of bank request emails from banks I've never used, you just need to keep your wits about you.

You could always use a Visa or MasterCard if you don't want a PayPal account. 

Shelia Landry Designs offer a download service where you pay for the goods and download the PDF straight to your PC. You just need to print it out and make some sawdust. No waiting for the postman to bend it in half and stuff it through your door :wink:

The exchange rate will vary from minute to minute so don't worry about it. Look to see how much the pattern is and judge whether you're happy to pay that amount of money for the pattern.

I must say that I have bought several of her designs and, as I said earlier, they are clear to follow and of a very high standard.

Barry


----------



## ChrisR (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks Barry for the Sheila Landry Design, information.

But I will not be going down the Paypall route, I am sure they have conducted many thousands of transactions with out a problem but I have read of to many bad experiences, not on this forum, but on a photographic forum that I visit from time to time, and my glass is always the half empty one. :shock: 


Also for a non competent nervous web/computer user, it is a step to far. 8-[ 
I am of the wrong generation. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## nadnerb (6 Feb 2014)

Hi Geoff
I like a thin line but I don't mind the colour, I agree that a lot of the American stuff isn't relevant this side of the pond,
Regards
Brendan


----------



## bodgerbaz (7 Feb 2014)

ChrisR said:


> Thanks Barry for the Sheila Landry Design, information.
> 
> Also for a non competent nervous web/computer user, it is a step to far. 8-[
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## toesy (7 Feb 2014)

Barry your a star for offering to help others.

I use paypal all the time, and only ever since it started had one bad experience, and that was my fault, I had a really easy password for someone to guess. But once I spotted it paypal refunded all the money without issue.

So if you have a password like "SuperScroller01" change it now to something like "BK49RZ73MSX" oops that's mine - only joking but hope someone see's the serious side to this.

Red Lines - Black Lines, I printed out a design last night in red and yeah it was ok, but for me I like the black lines, not thick like my gravy, plus black cartridges are cheaper than colour, or is that color.


----------



## ChrisR (7 Feb 2014)

Barry.

Many thanks, for that offer of help, its much appreciated, if I see a Sheila Landry pattern that I really want, I may well contact you.

At the moment I have lot of projects on the go both with scroll saw and router.


Thanks again.

Chris R.


----------



## bodgerbaz (7 Feb 2014)

toesy":35bpah5d said:


> So if you have a password like "SuperScroller01" change it now to something like "BK49RZ73MSX" oops that's mine -



So it is :shock: . . . . it worked a treat.

Thanks for the contribution to my beer fund =D>


----------



## bodgerbaz (7 Feb 2014)

toesy":1y41kfzz said:


> Barry your a star for offering to help others.


----------



## bodgerbaz (7 Feb 2014)

ChrisR":3r04yt45 said:


> Barry.
> 
> Many thanks, for that offer of help, its much appreciated, if I see a Sheila Landry pattern that I really want, I may well contact you.
> 
> ...



Not a problem Chris, just trying to help you swell your drawers with patterns :wink:


----------



## stevebuk (7 Feb 2014)

i agree Geoff, lots of the american stuff is irrelevant over here but every now and then a gem appears..


----------



## scrimper (7 Feb 2014)

Regarding Paypal I have to say that I have been using this since the day Ebay started using it many years ago and have never had any bad experiences. in fact I prefer it and lot's of retailers are starting to use it as a payment method. For one thing the people you are buying from do not have any access to your credit card details which if one is concerned about safety has to be a good thing!

The other good thing about Paypal is that you can always accept Paypal payments if you are selling something, it's not easy to accept CC payments via a normal bank unless one is a business.


----------



## john70 (7 Feb 2014)

Regarding people slagging off the partterns from America, why are you members of there forums. At least in America you can ask for a pattern and 99.9% of the time it will be done. They will make a pattern of virtualy anything that you want. Also the remarks being made by certain people could jeopordise myself and allot of other members that i know who need certain patterns. The Americans do watch this site.
john70.


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

Freedom of speech ?


----------



## martinka (7 Feb 2014)

john70":154qduun said:


> Regarding people slagging off the partterns from America, why are you members of there forums. At least in America you can ask for a pattern and 99.9% of the time it will be done. They will make a pattern of virtualy anything that you want. Also the remarks being made by certain people could jeopordise myself and allot of other members that i know who need certain patterns. The Americans do watch this site.
> john70.



Are you reading a different forum to me? No one has slagged off American patterns. In fact most of the thread concerns Paypal.


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

Op was basically saying that most of the patterns from the USA don't really lend themselves to the uk market.. Which I tend to agree with personally.


----------



## martinka (7 Feb 2014)

Jmac80":2hqetf53 said:


> Op was basically saying that most of the patterns from the USA don't really lend themselves to the uk market.. Which I tend to agree with personally.



Yep, I understood that, but no one has slagged off anything, and I fail to see how talking about it in here could jeopardise John70's chances of getting any patterns made.


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

martinka":2qdh1fg7 said:


> Jmac80":2qdh1fg7 said:
> 
> 
> > Op was basically saying that most of the patterns from the USA don't really lend themselves to the uk market.. Which I tend to agree with personally.
> ...




:lol: wasn't speaking to you sorry mate, should have quoted johns text


----------



## Chippygeoff (7 Feb 2014)

John 70. You have taken my post right out of context. I have never ever slagged off American pattern makers. I did say some cant really be scrollers because if they were they would make the lines of the pattern more acceptable by making them thinner. Having said that it is just 2 private designers I am refering to, they are not national icons like Steve Good. Most of the patterns I have seen do not lend themselves to the UK craft market but as someone said, now and again we get a cracker from accross the pond.


----------



## martinka (7 Feb 2014)

Chippygeoff":3b4161gy said:


> I did say some cant really be scrollers



I can vouch for this. One person who has made me a couple of patterns has said that he isn't a scroller, he is more of an artist, but enjoys making patterns for others.


----------

